# UK Tree Contractors Directory



## Tree Contractor (Apr 29, 2010)

I am pleased to inform you that the long awaited Tree Contractor’s Directory has now been formed. As many companies have in the past persevered with both a trade association’s directory and the trade pages, it was felt that a purpose made directory open to all companies including ISA certified arborists, was required. The directory is web based and as a result advertiser’s fees are targeted towards obtaining the number one place with search engines like Google, something other organisations have failed to achieve in recent years.

In order to launch the website and achieve page 1 status on Google we have initially included several companies free of charge in order to demonstrate the valuable need for this product in the industry. The costs of retaining your listing for a 12 month period, 1st October 2010 to 30th September 2011, including a link to your web site if you have one, is only £150.00 per annum. Paid listings appear before free listings for each area. There is also a further opportunity to upload a video, 7 photographs or be a home page advertiser should you require this option. To obtain your pre-registered password, log on to the site as a member and follow the instructions.

The web site can be viewed at www.treecontractorsdirectory.com and I would be grateful if you would give it a test drive to ensure that it meets the needs of tree contractors looking for local work in the UK at the moment. As we are all aware of the need to move from paper based advertising to web based search engine marketing, and while it is not intended to replace any commitment to the other publications, I am sure you will find this site a useful additional tool both now and in the future.


----------

